# Corsair cx430 v2 right for me?



## ankit360 (Aug 11, 2012)

First let me tell you why I m buying new PSU

I have 2-3 years old tagan 500w PSU. I have two Seagate HDD both 500 GB each one is old about two years and another is 10 months old .

I have problem with both HDD they both stop getting detected sometimes or start clicking. I send both HDD to Seagate for replacement but they won't detect any problems in it.  So is it PSU related problem? 

If u u feel this problem occurs due to PSU. I m planning to buy new Corsair cx430 v2 

My current configuration is
AMD 840 
Gigabyte 780G chipset mobo
Asus Ati 5770 GPU
2x 500GB sata
2x 2GB DDR 2 RAM
Is Corsair cx430 v2 is enough for me?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 11, 2012)

No idea about your problem but CX430 v2 is enough for your system..


----------



## ankit360 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for replying.  Is there is any chep vfm PSU available instead of cx430 v2 ?
I m from Mumbai is it good to purchase your online from primeabgb or itwares or go to directly to local shop @ Lamington road.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2012)

Corsair VS450W. primeabgb and E-lounge (ITWares) are brick and mortar shop. go and buy directly from them.


----------



## akash_billa (Aug 12, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> No idea about your problem but CX430 v2 is enough for your system..



where can I buy online CX430 v2 at reasonable rate?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2012)

CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


costs same at Prime too(Rs.30 appx difference)


----------



## akash_billa (Aug 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> 
> costs same at Prime too(Rs.30 appx difference)



*www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=623&category_id=43

Is it safe buying from this site?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

akash_billa said:


> *www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=623&category_id=43
> 
> Is it safe buying from this site?



Never bought anything from that site and I don't think many people buy from there.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 31, 2012)

Kindly suggest whether Corsair CX430V2 would be sufficient for running following config.:

Intel Core i5 3550 (Socket 1155) processor
Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 1600 MHZ
Intel DH67CL B3 / Intel DH77KC
WD Blue 500 GB HDD
Sony DVD-RW Drive x 2
Sony FDD
Dell ST2220L monitor
Microsoft Keyboard
Logitech Basic Optical Mouse
Altec Lansing BXR1221 speakers
Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet

Or should I go for CX500V2?

Is there any possibility of adding a GPU later with this PSU?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 2, 2012)

bump...


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 3, 2012)

g_goyal2000 said:


> Kindly suggest whether Corsair CX430V2 would be sufficient for running following config.:
> 
> Intel Core i5 3550 (Socket 1155) processor
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 1600 MHZ
> ...



430v2 is GOOD enough to run your system with a HD 6770/7770 kind things..

Better invest on GS 500 since PSU is 1 time investment.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 3, 2012)

g_goyal2000 said:


> Kindly suggest whether Corsair CX430V2 would be sufficient for running following config.:
> 
> Intel Core i5 3550 (Socket 1155) processor
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 1600 MHZ
> ...



easily . you can add gpu too like 7770 or 6850


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2012)

CX500v21 can easily power up a GTX 560 Ti with core i5 3550 and for CX430v2 the max limit should be HD7850 for g_goyal2000.

@ ankit360 - try changing the sata data cables and use some different sata port on the mobo - this should fix your issue.


----------

